# Introducing Ayla



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I am so excited to share that this little girl will be joining my family. 

Ayla is being "hired" as my assistant livestock manager, to help my 6 year old GSD and I manage our goats, geese, chickens, and other things furry and feathered. She'll be pursuing a career in herding, as well as being a beloved constant companion, and trail dog in training. 

It's gonna be a wild ride. :wub: 



















Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! Ayla is adorable!!:wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!  Can't wait to see her grow up


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ayla is gorgeous and sweet. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aw that's awesome! She is adorable!!!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

So adorable! Good luck to you and her


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you all! I'm trying to {outwardly} contain my enthusiasm, some of my coworkers act like I've gone off the deep end if I ramble on and on about buying toys and collars, puppy proofing the house, and how excited I am. But you guys understand. :wild:


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Awww.. The little sable of the bunch!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She was the one I liked! 

Hope you have lots of fun with her.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She as such a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Totally understand. Totally. Lol. What a sweet little face.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Some pictures from our first 24 hours ~ 








Exploring the garden.









Learning good office manners.

She's awesome. We're going to have lots of fun.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Yay! I can't wait to see pictures as she grows!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

She is adorable. I love how her ears are up already!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Such a little Beauty!! Congratulations!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow she is just perfectly gorgeous! You are so lucky she is in for a great life  congrats!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

That is an impossibly cute puppy.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cute pup!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

She is beautiful!!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

She is very, very fun. Working on name recognition & recall.... 

Three.....









Two......









One... *PHOTOBOMB*!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are adorable :wub:


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

When she's not running around outside like a crazy thing, indoors I've grown a tiny sable shadow.










Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pics!
Shame on you for making us all want a puppy! She is beautiful.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG She's gorgeous ... I love the black muzzle! And of course, sigh ... those ears!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonderful photos!! She is gorgeous!! What a beautiful and sweet face!! :wub:


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what are you trying to do to me with these pictures?!?! I can't afford to get puppy fever!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

??. Love her


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations on your new pup! That was a great litter


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Such a happy face!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

She is so stinkin' cute!! Now I want a puppy, too


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Ayla is SO cute! She's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you for all the nice comments, guys! She's such a happy little thing.... she especially enjoys going to work with us. So much to explore.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is adorable. Love the picture of her exploring the garden. Love her sable colors.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics! She's a cutie!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Adorable and love the name!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

she is adorable


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 11, 2015)

I love that coat! She is beautiful.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

After some initial silliness.....










And a whole lot of wrestling.... 










I'm so happy to say.... 










They're growing a friendship. :wub:


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Yay! They are too cute! I'm so glad they are getting along.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That is absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...yla-vom-feuergarten-picture115074-friends.jpg

that is so sweet :wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Aww... I love the last photo with the pup cuddling!! You must be very happy to watch them get along.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> I'm so glad they are getting along.





kelbonc said:


> You must be very happy to watch them get along.


I am. It might sound stupid and cheesy, but I'm so very proud of the way my 6 year old is handling the "baby".


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Awww those cuddling pictures are too sweet!


----------

